
What I Learned From My Failed Startup - corlapa
http://mixergy.com/postmortem-fit-fuel-luke-burgis/
======
marcofloriano
I did´n like the video, a very poor quality. So i read just the excerpts. Nice
observations. Good story. But they did well for around 10 years. I don´t think
they were a startup anymore.

~~~
mattm
I listened to the audio version. The quality was good. There were a lot of
good lessons from him and I thank him for sharing. I would have been
interested in hearing more about the Rent-a-Coder developers he hired and how
to better utilize the one-time hire system. As a freelancer on oDesk, I would
also be interested in knowing if he thought he saved money in the long-run by
only paying about $8-10/hour or if it would have been cheaper to hire someone
more expensive but who could get the work done faster and better.

For those that didn't watch/listen, one of the problems he mentioned was
having a bunch of different developers working on their website which caused
it to turn into a big mess after some time.

------
zeynel1
I liked that he put excerpts from the interview. Does he talk about financials
in the video? Fit Fuel now redirects to
<http://www.allstarhealth.com/fitfuel.aspx> So there must still be market for
this.

------
tyn
This guy was an investment banker before. If they plan and execute the same
way in investment banking as he did in his startup, no wonder we are in this
mess now.

I appreciate that he shared his story, though.

~~~
KhuramMalik
Could you please elaborate? I dont know anything about investment banking, but
i would like to learn why that style of execution is a bad idea.

